# If ya get hungry while riding............



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 11, 2018)

......just pull over and do some BBQ'ing.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 11, 2018)

Ruined a perfectly good S&S engine


----------



## grizz55chev (Dec 12, 2018)

stihl sawing said:


> Ruined a perfectly good S&S engine


Don’t see no seat, I’m thinking the motor is empty inside. On closer inspection, it’s a sidecar, still a lot of wasted money.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 12, 2018)

grizz55chev said:


> Don’t see no seat, I’m thinking the motor is empty inside.




The seat is out of view. I don't know anything about this, whatever it is, but I have heard it's a legitimate m/c.......with a BBQ / Smoker attached to it.


----------



## grizz55chev (Dec 12, 2018)

1Alpha1 said:


> The seat is out of view. I don't know anything about this, whatever it is, but I have heard it's a legitimate m/c.......with a BBQ / Smoker attached to it.


Sidecar.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 12, 2018)

grizz55chev said:


> Sidecar.




We must be operating on different frequencies............


----------



## grizz55chev (Dec 12, 2018)

10-4,


----------

